# STI Left Shifter: Double/Triple Compatible?



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

Greetings:

A buddy of mine (yes, I do have real friends besides my imaginary ones) asked me to help him figure out whether a set of used Shimano Ultegra STI shifters would work with his bike. And, that's where you come in, Angels. You have to help me help him figure this out.

The shifters he wants to buy are Ultegra 9-speed STI shifters of unknown vintage, and they came from a bike that had a triple chainring setup. My friend wants to use them on a bike with double chainrings. He's not sure they will work on his bike.

Now, even a clueless boob like me knows that late generation (e.g., 6500 series) Shimano STI Ultegra left (front) shifters actuate both double and triple chainring setups. And, I also know that some older models were specific for shifting either double or triple chainrings, not both (e.g., there were double and triple front shifter models).

The questions are, when did Shimano make that design change, what were the model numbers when it changed, and what are the outward (or inward) distinguishing characteristics that differ between the two designs?

Any and all answers will be credited to your final grade. Get to work, Angels!

Charlie (AKA Dale)


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Not sure that you don't have that backwards - in the current line, there is 6600 for Ultegra doubles, 6603 for triples. They could be separated only by the sticker on front, but I believe that they are distinct mechs. They (left-side levers) are sold as discrete replacement components, so I'd tend to believe it was structural.

But it hardly matters to the question at hand. A shifter doesn't know the difference between the the two rings of a double and the first two rings of a triple. If you were headed towards a triple, the question would matter, and the answer would be "Sorry." 

As you have a triple and are headed towards a double, the answer is "Enjoy!"


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

*9-speed vs. 10-speed*

danl1:

Thanks for your reply to my query. Perhaps I did not explain that these are older shifters for 9-speed drivetrains (6500 series or previous), not the current Shimano 10-speed drivetrain series (6600's). It's interesting that Shimano has gone from having Ultegra left (front) shifters being double/triple compatible (6500 series) to having discrete double and triple shifters in the current 6600-series lineup. Hmmm.

I agree with you that a triple-specific front shifter ought to move the cable for a double setup just fine, with maybe an imperfect function of the "trimming clicks" that fine-tune the front derailleur position for chainline variation. Still, that's a liveable fit.

Again, thanks for replying, and I especially appreciate the info on the current Shimano line. You receive full credit.

Dale


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

I understood the older part, and I'm not sure exactly where in the model line / time line the common/discrete separation lies. This year's 105's are discrete, but last years are common (double or triple.)

Perhaps the switch happens between 9 and 10 speed. I won't attest to the logic of that, but there are a lot of things Shimano does that don't make immediate sense.

FWIW, I don't think you'll see a difficulty with the trim stops. In fact, by fiddling with the stop positions and chain tensions, you ought to be able to get more options out of the triple than a current double.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

danl1 said:


> I understood the older part, and I'm not sure exactly where in the model line / time line the common/discrete separation lies. This year's 105's are discrete, but last years are common (double or triple.)
> 
> Perhaps the switch happens between 9 and 10 speed. I won't attest to the logic of that, but there are a lot of things Shimano does that don't make immediate sense.
> 
> FWIW, I don't think you'll see a difficulty with the trim stops. In fact, by fiddling with the stop positions and chain tensions, you ought to be able to get more options out of the triple than a current double.


All of the 9-speed Ultegra shifters (6500, 6501, 6510) are officially double and triple compatible.

I would not use a 'triple only' shifter on a double. It's done often with 'success' but so are a lot of other kludges. - TF


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

*Thanks!*

TF:

Thanks for the info. I looked through my old QBP catalogs, and they do indeed support exactly what you say: 9-speed Ultegra shifters have always been double/triple compatible. My buddy's new ones should work fine.

You get full credit for your answer.

Dale


----------



## dbassi (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm using a triple shimano ultegra FD (9sp) with a compact double.
After lowering it and trimming the limiting screws there is one useless click. 
I have one position for the big chainring and two for the little one.
It works well.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I double checked the 2007 Shimano catalog and 10 speed Ultegra is double or triple specific, as DuraAce has been for ages.

But 10 speed 105 still works for both.


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

*Again, Thanks!*

Richard and dbassi:

Thanks for your kind replies. Looks like my friend's 9-speed Ultegras should work just fine.

It is interesting (to me, at least) to see how Shimano alters the features of their left (front)STI shifters from double/triple cross-compatible to double or triple specific from year-to-year and from one component lineup to another (e.g., Ultegra, 105, etc.). Must be something going on there that I can't see.

Of course, Campagnolo has drastically changed their Ergopower right (rear) shifter internals recently, both at the top and bottom ends of the lineup. Those changes, at least, I think I understand (i.e., weight savings for Record and Chorus; cost savings for the lesser group levels).

Dale


----------

